# My Sage's Pressure gauge isn't moving at all



## PlainXerxes (Apr 3, 2020)

http://Sage test


http://imgur.com/gallery


This is the test with the Machine. Got it yesterday. The result looks the same with coffee in the group head. It's store bought and not fresh coffee I use without filtered water. The machine is pretty loud and I almost suspect that there may be air in the tubes but I don't know.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Have you read the other threads about this?


----------

